# Happy 1st Birthday KKF



## DWSmith (Feb 23, 2012)

Happy 1st birthday to KKF. The first year has flown by and I am happy to see the forum flourishing as it has. So with the first birthday upon us, I will offer this promo on Saturday. But this will start ONLY when I make an opening post here. And I will do so when the most people could possibly be on the forum.
 
Here is the promo: 
I will offer 5 boards at sliding discounts.
1. 14 x 20 Maple end grain board at a 50% discount $71.00 including 1/2 price UPS.
2. 14 x 20 Mahogany end grain board at a 40% discount $95.90 including 1/2 price UPS.
3. 14 x 20 Walnut end grain board at a 30% discount $152.75 including 1/2 price UPS.
4. 14 x 20 Cherry end grain board at a 20$ discount $160.90 including 1/2 price UPS5. 
5. 14 x 20 Walnut end grain board at a 10% discount $196.40 including 1/2 price UPS.
6 - 10 8 Ounce Board Butter at 40% off $10.70 including postage.

(International shipping will have to be calculated differently.)

How this will work, when the promo starts you must reply by PM. The date and time on the PM determines where you will be in the line. I will start at the first PM and if that person takes the maple board, then it is gone. If they decline, then the next poerson in line will get the chance. And on until all the boards and Board Butters are gone. 

If you have any questions, send me a PM or call me on the cell or at the shop.

Happy 1st birthday KKF.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 23, 2012)

Already ordered one I will skip so others can be happy. That is an incredibly generous offer. This will probably set a record.


----------



## mhlee (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow Dave. That is an awesome offer!!! 

Thank you for offering this!!!


----------



## don (Feb 23, 2012)

This is a fantastic offer! I have one one board already and two custom boards on order. So if anyone needs a little incentive, here's your chance.


----------



## ejd53 (Feb 23, 2012)

Come and get 'em. They are worth every penny and more.


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 23, 2012)

:hbday: PM sent..  What a great offer Thanks Dave!! Happy 1 year B Day to KKF. 

Im super stoked!! :bliss::funfunfunfun::happy1::wow::EDance2::2thumbsup::yatta::happy3::hbday:


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 23, 2012)

OK lol I just re read Dave's post.. and I guess I got ahead of myself on this one!!!  lol Im still excited about the first B Day. lol and the great offer!! Very generous indeed! Makes me want to give away a gift myself. Hmmmmm..


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow, that's very nice of you, David! With 3 of your boards plus a knife block in our kitchen, I will happily sit this out and let some other lucky souls benefit from your generosity


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 23, 2012)

HHH Knives said:


> :hbday: PM sent..  What a great offer Thanks Dave!! Happy 1 year B Day to KKF.
> 
> Im super stoked!! :bliss::funfunfunfun::happy1::wow::EDance2::2thumbsup::yatta::happy3::hbday:



Hope you get one!


----------



## mc2442 (Feb 23, 2012)

Very cool of you David. I have a buddy in town, so I assume time and sobriety with be fleeting, but I will have to try and check in every once in a while.

Good luck to all, and I am sure the lucky few (5) will enjoy them.


----------



## Vertigo (Feb 23, 2012)

Damn David, if I didn't already have two of your boards... wow. Very, very cool of you.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes, very generous of you Dave. Thanks for this opportunity -- though the rules remind me of the complex Australian electoral system. Just kidding. (and I am probably the only person who would find that analogy amusing) 

k.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm confused.. :dontknow: Nevermind I got it  Awesome promo!


----------



## heirkb (Feb 23, 2012)

Dave, this is awesome. I really hope I get one of these


----------



## geezr (Feb 24, 2012)

:thankyou: David :coolsign:
and :hbday: KKF :helicop:arty2:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 24, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Yes, very generous of you Dave. Thanks for this opportunity -- though the rules remind me of the complex Australian electoral system. Just kidding. (and I am probably the only person who would find that analogy amusing)
> 
> k.



Nope, with what's happening in aus politics at the moment, I find that very funny indeed. 

Oh yeah. Great offer dave.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice Birthday present to the forum, David, thanks! Happy Birthday to us 

Stefan


----------



## DWSmith (Feb 24, 2012)

For those who have sent PM's so far, please wait until I start this on Saturday. BTW Thats for the interest. I'm impressed.


----------



## Mike Davis (Feb 24, 2012)

I am not sure i will be able to do this on saturday,(10 hour work day) but i think i will get a board from you this weekend anyway


----------



## chazmtb (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow Dave, that is so nice. I would love to have your board, but if my wife sees one more thing in the kitchen (out in the open like a 14x20) when I already have a 18x24 walnut of another maker, she might use one of the knives, and I won't be posting here anymore... However, that doesn't mean that I can't get a board for my brother in law, who I am converting into a real knife nut.

Does this mean that this site and your site will crash due to all the refresh on Saturday? Hope they can handle the traffic.


----------



## UCChemE05 (Feb 24, 2012)

The BoardSMITH said:


> For those who have sent PM's so far...



LOL... really guys?


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 24, 2012)

Just have to say I have a walnut board from David and it is spectacular. If you can get in on this you are one lucky guy.


----------



## heirkb (Feb 24, 2012)

UCChemE05 said:


> LOL... really guys?



I was thinking the same. I'm pretty excited about this, but come on :rofl2:


----------



## Pachowder (Feb 24, 2012)

Those who already pm'd are now excluded from participating :biggrin: 

I received a walnut/mahogany board yesterday and it far surpassed my expectations. The little lady called it a work of art. Whomever gets the deals will be happy campers


----------



## ejd53 (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats in advance to whomever gets the boards:biggrin:


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 25, 2012)

Good luck to the first PM senders. I have a wonderful boardsmith, and I know there will be some more happy users out there. I suppose about now people are starting to monitor when Dave comes online, looking for that green little dot and his username at the bottom of the main forum page. When that happens, the board vultures will be out 

k.


----------



## DWSmith (Feb 25, 2012)

Remember the rules...

The replies must be by PM so I can have a date and time stamp.
The first responder gets the first board offered. If they decline the offer will go to the next one in line and so on until the five boards and Board Butters are gone.

I will contact each of the responders to see what their choice is until I have gone through the boards. 

I will post on the forum the results.

Good luck to all.

*OPEN! Start the PM's.[/B]*


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 25, 2012)

I have 3 boards already, so I will just lean back and watch the frenzie... Good luck!

Stefan


----------



## RobinW (Feb 25, 2012)

The race is on!

Thanks for doing this!:doublethumbsup:


----------



## The Edge (Feb 25, 2012)

If I wasn't waiting on my custom board from you Dave, I'd be jumping all over this. Thanks for celebrating the KKF birthday in style!


----------



## RobinW (Feb 25, 2012)

:biggrin:Yiiiihhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaa!

I just won the maple board!:bigeek:

What an ending to my stay here in the US, bringing home a new nice maple board!

Thanks Dave! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 25, 2012)

I big ol' 14x20 maple congrats to you RobinW.

k.


----------



## DWSmith (Feb 25, 2012)

Devsung got the 14 x 20 Mahogany


----------



## DWSmith (Feb 25, 2012)

Mint427 Got the 14 x 20 Walnut board.


----------



## DWSmith (Feb 25, 2012)

Waiting on a response on the 14 x 20 cherry.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 25, 2012)

The BoardSMITH said:


> Devsung got the 14 x 20 Mahogany


WOW. Devsung picked an nice day to join, lol!


----------



## Mint427 (Feb 25, 2012)

I am stoked that I got the walnut board! Can't wait to see it. Thanks for making it happen, Dave!


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats to KKF! and to the lucky ones who got a board. Thanks Dave for your generous contribution to the forum!


----------



## DWSmith (Feb 25, 2012)

Still waiting on a response for the 14 x 20 cherry. The first person who qualified for it didn't respond in an hour so I had to pass them over.


----------



## devsung (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes, been a lurker for a couple months but timing is everything! Thanks again Dave!


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 25, 2012)

Congratulations to all the winners! Really nice of you Dave.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 25, 2012)

Mint427 said:


> I am stoked that I got the walnut board! Can't wait to see it. Thanks for making it happen, Dave!



Seeing as how you won _my_ board Mint, the least you can do is post some pictures when it arrives. 

Thanks for the opportunity David. I'll be putting in my order soon.

Happy birthday KKF!


----------



## DWSmith (Feb 25, 2012)

The 14 x 20 cherry board went to HHH Knives.
The 2nd walnut board, remember there were two, went to Johnny.B.Good.


----------



## mc2442 (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats to all the winners! And thank you for doing this David!


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 25, 2012)

Wooo HOOOOO!! :goodpost::doublethumbsup::ubersexy::happy2::2thumbsup::notworthy::jumping3::coolsign::thanx:

Thanks Dave..


----------



## DWSmith (Feb 25, 2012)

Zach will get a Board Butter with a future order, Scotts, Crothcipt asnd PierreRodrigue will each get a tub. I'm waiting on one more the respond.

Thanks for the interest and I have had fun.


----------



## Zach (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Dave!!


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 25, 2012)

thanks, Hope more catch this bug. Happy D-day kkf


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 26, 2012)

The BoardSMITH said:


> The 2nd walnut board, remember there were two, went to Johnny.B.Good.



I hadn't noticed that this was the case, hooray!

This one is going to be a gift for my mother who is a week or two away from a new kitchen (7 weeks in the making). She will be thrilled. I would have gotten her one anyway, but for a few dollars more. 

Thank you David!

-Johnny


----------



## ColinCB (Feb 26, 2012)

I totally missed this.

NOOOOOO.


----------



## DWSmith (Feb 26, 2012)

I would like to offer a word of thanks to all of the members here who participated in this promo, to the others here who are previous customers and those who read my rambling posts. Without your participation the KKF would wither and die. Of the 6 or 7 forums I visit, read and participate in, this is the most active and regrettably the one with a subject I know the least about. But I do enjoy reading and I have learned a ton from you guys. I'm proud to be a member and proud to be able to offer the promo. 

Thanks again to everyone. Maybe for the 2nd birthday we can come up with something a little more organized and special.


----------



## RobinW (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd like to thank you (and the other vendors) here for producing very fine products and having raffles!

Even though the backbone of the board may be buiil of the members, all the vendors/hobbyists makes it special. Where else could i get to learn so much and have such great customer support? It would be a much less interesting space without you! 

Looking forward to the maple board!


----------



## Mint427 (Feb 26, 2012)

I echo RobinW's comments. It is the best forum that I have been associated which is directly attributable to the vendors and members. Thanks again, Dave -- it was a great idea!


----------



## Mint427 (Feb 26, 2012)

Can't wait to post the photos of both boards that I got from David! Looks like you scored as well!


Johnny.B.Good said:


> Seeing as how you won _my_ board Mint, the least you can do is post some pictures when it arrives.
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity David. I'll be putting in my order soon.
> 
> Happy birthday KKF!


----------



## UCChemE05 (Feb 26, 2012)

Boardbutter for me. Thanks David!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 26, 2012)

:hoot:


----------



## mhlee (Feb 26, 2012)

Since I didn't win, I guess I'll just have to place an order REAL soon. 

Thanks again Dave for your generosity!!


----------



## ptolemy (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats to you all.


----------

